# Methods used for fraud prevention immi



## danielb (Feb 6, 2014)

How do immigration prove certain things. I have been in australia for 2 years on a partner visa and i am nearing the end of the process, i am really curios to know what means immigration have to prove if you relationship really exists put it like this every relationship is different in every aspect, some work away, some live at parents, some spend every given minute with eachover, i am so curios to know how they can possibly prove a relationship exits other than taking your word in a stat dec for it. Dont worry me and my partner are deeply in love and are looking foward to an exciting future but im just a nerd and would love to know what methods are used purley for my wondering mind syndrome lol


----------



## AngelesAds (Feb 12, 2014)

They are pretty smart, and have had a lot of experience in the field, I suspect that the filipina fiancees are the possibly the reason, as you know Filipinas usually give themselves away especially when speaking to those in authority, other than that it would be difficult for the authorities to prove your relationship is not genuine. Usually it comes out of your own mouths during interview.


----------

